# Help



## Jonesy23 (Aug 25, 2021)

Hi I work for target, but I’m in school and I can’t manage both. Is my only option to stay with the company is to take a LOA? I heard in the past that there was something that you could still work with target as long as you pick up a shift at least once every 6 weeks. Is this correct and if so where do I go to find it?


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 25, 2021)

It’s team member on demand. Talk to your hr ASAP


----------

